# Ppd?



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

Is there anyway to see how many points you're pushing out without checking a stats page every hour?


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Are you running FahMon? It normally gives you an idea.

Nice siggy BTW

EDIT: I'm retarded, I'm in the WCG section

I am not aware of such for now I guess:shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

Does fahmon work with WCG?


----------



## loonym (May 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is there anyway to see how many points you're pushing out without checking a stats page every hour?


With the boinc client in advanced view, simply click the statistics tab.


----------



## Lu523 (May 24, 2009)

I use BoincView to keep a check on the farm. It shows the avg. host credits for boinc.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

loonym said:


> With the boinc client in advanced view, simply click the statistics tab.



So this is the same thing as the "avg work done" column in the projects tab?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

hat said:


> So this is the same thing as the "avg work done" column in the projects tab?



Not exactly.  If you only have one rig, it is the same, but the average work done in the projects tab shows it for your account, not that computer.  For example, my avg work done is 2560, but on my laptop, to see how much it has done I have to go to Statistics-->Show Host Average, which shows that the average for my laptop is 153.  However, the best method is to use BOINCView to monitor all of your rigs.  BOINCview gives a lot of useful information, such as estimated credits for the WU, and CPU efficiency.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2009)

Lu523 said:


> I use BoincView to keep a check on the farm. It shows the avg. host credits for boinc.





[Ion] said:


> Not exactly.  If you only have one rig, it is the same, but the average work done in the projects tab shows it for your account, not that computer.  For example, my avg work done is 2560, but on my laptop, to see how much it has done I have to go to Statistics-->Show Host Average, which shows that the average for my laptop is 153.  However, the best method is to use BOINCView to monitor all of your rigs.  BOINCview gives a lot of useful information, such as estimated credits for the WU, and CPU efficiency.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091006/boincview.jpg



Ive been looking for a program like this! Its like Fahmon but for WCG, thanks 

Now someone should make a guide on how to set this up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Ive been looking for a program like this! Its like Fahmon but for WCG, thanks
> 
> Now someone should make a guide on how to set this up



PM me, I'll try and set up a guide


----------

